# webserver, dyndns, windows, dns



## xenox (19. Februar 2004)

hallo,

ich habe mich bei dyndns.org registiert
daten in t-sinus 154dsl eingetragen. die ip wird an dyndns.org weitergeleitet.
konnte die subdomain erfolgreich pingen
webserver konnte ich starten. funktionert.
m(mit iis oder apache)
port 80 intern und extern für nat-> virtualserver freigescaltet (ich habe 2 rechner am router angeschlossen)
interner ip:192.168.2.2, interner port:80 öffentlicher port:80
homepage kann ich nicht aufrufen(wird gefunden. wird nicht angezeigt).
was mache ich falsch?


danke für hilfe

grüsse


----------



## kagel (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich versuche das auch bislang ohne Erfolg, würde mich interessieren ob und wie Sie es mittlerweile
geschafft haben den Webserver zu betreiben:
Ich nutze:
T-DSL 1500, 
siemens gigaset als router und firewall zwischen Splitter und 2 PCs, 
daran sind über lan ein PC1: laptop und ein PC2: webserver verbunden...
unter dyndns habe ich eine domain registriert (http://test.dyndns.org), der ip-Update funktioniert ohne Probleme
im router habe ich gemäss Dokumentation ip-adressen und port-forwarding konfiguriert

Beim Aufruf der Startseite meines Webservers http://test.dyndns.org oder der momentan ip-Adresse über den Laptop kriege ich immer ein "Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden".

Komme so nicht weiter, 
Danke für Tipps

Kagel


----------

